# Pressemeldung: 6. Anglerflohmarkt in Passau



## Anglerboard-Team (26. November 2007)

Pressemeldung:

*6. Anglerflohmarkt in Passau*

Tostedt. 
Zebco präsentiert am 8. März 2008 den nun schon zum sechsten Mal
ausgetragenen Anglerflohmarkt in Passau. In der Dreiländerhalle werden
zahlreiche Angelcamps, Gerätehersteller und Shops ihr Angebot vorstellen und
anbieten. Im Rahmenprogramm locken Vorträge von Angelspezis wie Chris
Ackermann, Carphunter AT, Stefan Seuß, Wallerkalle und weiteren
Überraschungsgästen. Die Pforten sind von 9 bis 15 Uhr geöffnet, der
Eintritt beträgt für Erwachsene 4 Euro, für Kinder (6-14 Jahre) 2 Euro, die
Familienkarte (2 Erw. + max. 3 Kinder) kostet 8 Euro.
Info: Passau Event GmbH - Dr.-Ernst-Derra-Str. 6 - 94036 Passau,
www.passau-event.de , info@passau-event.de , Tel.: 0851-9884619 - Fax:
0851/9884629


----------

